# Show Us Your ONE Favorite PICTURE



## Jill (Jul 12, 2007)

Okay, most of you are probably like me, and you have a lot of pictures of your horses that you love. It would be fun if you could show us the one picture you like the most. Note, I'm not saying your favorite horse, just the picture you think is the most beautiful, the cutest, the sweetest, the most important, or whatever it is that makes it your favorite photograph.

-----

This a fairly new picture. It is from about a month ago and is by *Snapped by Shannon* (professional photographer). Shannon did a photo shoot of a couple horses, including my and Erica's boy, *Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)*. outside a show last month. I just love how "pumped" up he looks. Just full of himself which I think is partly his inside reflecting out. As much as I think of Destiny, his opinion of himself is even greater. Since getting this picture from Shannon, I bet you I have looked at it 1,000 times. I can hardly believe that is my guy there looking like a super star -- _yeah_, just ask his stage mommy




: :bgrin



:





-----

[SIZE=18pt]*Tag -- You're It!!! *[/SIZE]
Show us your one favorite picture,

and tell us a little about why it is your favorite

and the horse it captured.


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a few favorites..

but this picture really looks like Semi.

and the other picture of my Filly Little Anna, I just like a lot.. she was fasinated with

my friend's little boy


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 12, 2007)

This is my favorite picture. It's my stallion Little Kings Junior Jinx.






I plan on taking new pictures of Jinx in a few weeks that I can use in ads.



:


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2007)

I love the pictures you each posted, Sandy and Sheryl!!!!

Also, Sandy, I love that one you got of Semi out in your pasture.

And Sheryl posted one of Toy that I didn't remember seeing before that made me go "WOW" on the gelding thread.

You know, I guess good horses just don't take bad pictures


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 12, 2007)

Jill - I'd be more than willing and happy to post Toy's picture again. :bgrin He is currently being conditioned for the Darke Co. Fair AMHR Show in Greenville, OH. I can only imagine that he'll be that much better looking once fit, as these pictures he was just pulled right out of the pasture.


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2007)

Sheryl, I really like this one of him, too



:



:



:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 12, 2007)

Jill I had posted that one also, but you thread states just one picture so..........lol


----------



## Frankie (Jul 12, 2007)

:aktion033: All are so very nice!!!!

It is so hard to pick just one,,,,,but this one has to be my favorite, although a little dark.

Jazz was just a yearling here, but I think the picture shows how strong she is, even as a yearling.

I too like it the most as Brenda is pictured with her, and she does all the hard work.


----------



## Chamomile (Jul 12, 2007)

I just love this picture. I think it shows how much enjoyment and mutual loving feelings we have for our horses and our horses for us...


----------



## lvponies (Jul 12, 2007)

I took this picture last night of my new bay pinto mare, Libby. Thought it turned out well.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jul 12, 2007)

This is my favorite picture...this is Flyin G's American Beauty and my nephew Dominic...taken last Summer



:






Tracy


----------



## wyatt (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is a couple of our favorite pictures. One is our niece with a shetland foal and the other is our son with Lil'Rita our buggy pony.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 12, 2007)

Not mini - but here are my favorite photos (of our Khemosabi son Khornerstone KpM, aka "Beau")....

This is also our "most stolen" photo - another Arabian breeder stole it to use in her phone book ads for a couple years before we caught her... and a book "artist" stole it and turned it grey and used it for a book cover (he paid his AND my lawyer for that bit of chicanery, to keep us from going after the publisher!) It's been taken for sim farms too, never with our permission. *sigh* 






This one is a close 2nd, though as a favorite - this is with a client's (then 4 year old) daughter. Just REALLY shows how sweet Beau is!



:



:


----------



## Sandy S. (Jul 12, 2007)

WAS OUR HERD SIRE NOW OUR NEW GELDING

CASCADES TIME OUT "TIMEY"


----------



## River1018 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd have to say my Herd Sires Photo... if only I could take a photo like that myself!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 12, 2007)

Lots of great photos! Love them all.



:


----------



## maplegum (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't have any glamour shots like the previous posts, but I guess that's the beauty of this post. :aktion033:

This is Bailey! It just captures his personality. He had just been in trouble for eating my plants then turned around and looked at me with that sweet little face of his.



:

Bailey - in all his muddy and dirty glory!!!


----------



## wiccanz (Jul 13, 2007)

I have loads of pics that bring a lump to my throat, so picking just one isn't easy.

The other day, I was flicking through the camera, looking for pics of our sheep that I was trying to sell, when I came across this:






I laughed out loud, it looked so funny, his big bug eyes peering into the camera and that little smile he always has in his eyes



:

Can you tell how much I love this horse??? :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## countrycharm (Jul 13, 2007)

Heres ONE of mine i have sooo many fav but everytime i see this picture i think she looks the sweetest and reminds me of a baby deer



:


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2007)

Great pictures, everyone!!!!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's another picture I like a lot, even though I look sorta dumb




: It's me, my mare Lou, and her son / my gelding Skipper...


----------



## NMMack (Jul 13, 2007)

:lol: GREAT Pictures Everyone!!!! :lol:

This would have to be my all time favorite! "The Redneck Gang"

It is my QH, Nicki, my Sheltie, Jesse, and myself (waaay back when! LOL!!!



: )






Nancy


----------



## minih (Jul 13, 2007)

I love seeing everyones photos, I can't decide on a favorite one. It depends on what mood I'm in which one I like. I really love to have their pictures taken at shows, especially when the photographer is out in the arena taking unsolicited (sp?) shots. I am horrible at taking pictures with a camera, always in the wrong place or snapping way too late.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 13, 2007)

Only one picture!?!?! that is just to hard.....ok here are mine, haha 

One of each speciesmini donkeys & mini horse)


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, Nancy and Michele! Terri, you have so many great ones I can imagine it's hard to pick just "one"









Michele, that one of your donkeys I have admired so many times in your avatar. It should be on a postcard / greeting card!!!

Nancy yours is awesome! You look so pretty and it's just perfect w/ your horse laying a kiss on her (his?) person!


----------



## sfmini (Jul 13, 2007)

I have so many that I love, but this wins the funniest award.



:new_rofl:

This one is one that I am most proud of, Commodity and Judy warming up for the Julep Cup in 2003.






:



:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 13, 2007)

Wolfpens Painted Lace and her 05' colt

*Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin' * our now Jr stallion

this year she had a beautiful Buckskin Pinto but I don't have very good pictures yet


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Jul 15, 2007)

Relaxing between classes

ahhhhh :lol:


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2007)

AWESOME pictures!!!!


----------



## Ferrah (Jul 15, 2007)

This is my most favorite:






I think it just captures th eunique personality and spirit of my little Cinny. I'll be the first to say that this little guy is just weird and a whole lot of fun.

And here is another I like just as much:






This is me and Cinny in showmanship at our 4-H fair. There is just something about the look on Cinny's face I just LOVE.


----------



## CJMM6 (Jul 17, 2007)

One of my favprite pics

Our son Yuri, & our yearling filly, CJMM Painted Majestic Goddess


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh! These were all good for some smiles this morning -- especially the sitting in the snow shot of Cinny







Too bad he can't just learn to relax a little



:


----------

